

Loader.io - Simple Cloud-based Load Testing - cwhitaker01
http://loader.io/

======
stormbrew
This seems.. problematic. They don't do anything to verify you own the site in
question. What happens when someone aims this at facebook.com?

~~~
pud
When you try to run a test, they do in fact make you put a file on your site
to prove it's yours.

~~~
stormbrew
Ah. I didn't get that far. I expected some instructions before hitting go.

I still see potential problems, though, with things like third party hosting
that may not be so happy about you doing this even though they don't
explicitly disallow it in their TOS. I can make a github pages site have the
specified url, for example.

